# OBS QtWebEngine



## loulou (Nov 15, 2018)

loulou submitted a new resource:

OBS QtWebEngine - browser qwebengine



> Obs Browser plugin based on Qt WebEngine chromium renderer.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Drakonas (Dec 20, 2018)

It would be nice if you actually built your software when you upload. I'm not going to even bother with this if the source isn't built.


----------



## Bridrawspoorly (Dec 28, 2018)

I tried to make the program, but I'm getting this error and don't seem to know how to fix it.  Any advice?


----------



## Llorx (Mar 8, 2019)

Any reason to have another browser engine? Performance reasons? Do we have performance tests?


----------



## STEPHANVS (Jul 2, 2019)

Llorx said:


> Any reason to have another browser engine? Performance reasons? Do we have performance tests?



Compatibility. I'm on Windows, and the text outline CSS is totally weird in the OBS html rendering.


----------



## elva (Jul 18, 2019)

你们怎么在windows下是怎么编译的呢


----------



## DungeonParlour (Mar 15, 2021)

I spent waaay too much time trying to compile this.

If someone can post a tutorial of how to compile this in Windows (or just have the plugin pre-built as suggested) then that would go a long way to trying this plugin out.


----------

